# Help needed with curry.



## Raindance (22/3/21)

Hi Guys, I have been trying to make curry the way I remember it from my days of innocence. Sometimes I get close but nothing really gets close to the taste I remember.
This was "goeie ou boerekos" curry the way the tannie at the losieshuis made it.

I am really hoping someone out there knows what I am talking about and is willing to share, please help, I need this in my life. 

Thanks for anyone that may offer some suggestions.

Thanks,
Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## M.Adhir (22/3/21)

I only know Durban curry. That's easy like Sunday morning to make

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (22/3/21)

M.Adhir said:


> I only know Durban curry. That's easy like Sunday morning to make



Yeah, not a fan of "bore kerrie" at all. I'd like to know how to make authentic Durban and Indian curries though if you'd care to PM me a good recipe for getting that right. Not even the packets of cook-in sauce comes close for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (22/3/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Yeah, not a fan of "bore kerrie" at all. I'd like to know how to make authentic Durban and Indian curries though if you'd care to PM me a good recipe for getting that right. Not even the packets of cook-in sauce comes close for me.



If you don't like boere kerrie, then the one who made it fooked it up

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Viper_SA (22/3/21)

zadiac said:


> If you don't like boere kerrie, then the one who made it fooked it up



In my experience it's usually more turmeric than curry and very very mild at that. I like a bit of kick and some complex flavor. A simple example of what is missing in boere kerrie is cumin. I love cumin.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (22/3/21)

Love my Durban and Malay curries but I just have these memories of a dish completely different from those two. 

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/3/21)

https://chantallascaris.co.za/2018/08/08/my-oumas-traditional-curry-and-rice-kerrie-en-rys/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (23/3/21)

Viper_SA said:


> In my experience it's usually more turmeric than curry and very very mild at that. I like a bit of kick and some complex flavor. A simple example of what is missing in boere kerrie is cumin. I love cumin.



Boere kerrie is supposed to be mild. When boere kerrie was "invented" I don't think they knew about cumin, so it was never included...lol.


----------

